# Barista Training



## Rick (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi does anyone know of a company that provides domestic users with barista training. Ideally in the north west England but happy to travel elsewhere if necessary.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Speak to Foundry in Sheffield @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It depends a little what kind of training you're looking for. Foundry in Sheffield run espresso classes and regular brewing classes along with a special event (if you like filter coffee this will be great + a good introduction to lots of aspects of coffee) that I'm helping with and all 3 are here on there site.

A few forum members might be able to help as well either at your place or there's - depending on relative locations etc.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Rick,

Just seen your post. These guys are great. I have been on one of their domestic machine traning courses. Not too expensive. Just good for the domestic user. They also full on professional traning, but that is more expensive.http://caffeshop.co.uk/


----------



## Phil clay (Apr 15, 2018)

Im looking intongoing on one of these courses soon..hope to learn from this


----------

